# When is Your Next Royal Cruise?



## Frozen2014

Just wondering when your next Royal cruise (or cruises) is (are) booked?  And do you think it'll go ahead?

We have:

Mariner (4 night) end of August...with 4 days at Disney World beforehand
Anthem (8 night) over December holidays
Harmony (7 night) March 2021
Am not feeling too good about our August trip.
Trying to stay positive for our Anthem cruise (which is a re-booking of the March Anthem cruise that got cancelled)
Harmony should be good (I hope!)

How about others?


----------



## DLmama

We're booked on our first Royal cruise on the Liberty in early August. I'm hopeful that we'll be able to go.


----------



## Frozen2014

DLmama said:


> We're booked on our first Royal cruise on the Liberty in early August. I'm hopeful that we'll be able to go.


Fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## Denise W

Oasis July 25
Edge October 30
Anthem January 4
Not feeling optimistic on the first 2.
Denise


----------



## OKW Lover

We have a November Harmony cruise booked and I feel confident that will go.  Being local and retired, I'll keep an eye out for any new offers that come out once sailings resume.  If they start up again in June, I'll see if there is a good deal available.


----------



## John VN

Mariner 4 night with sea day in January.  Have 2 BR Aft Suite again so Concierge Lounge unlike the sister ships.

Also have 2 MSC Seaside YC this year. Thinking the Aug. is iffy but Dec. should be OK.

*GOOD LUCK TO ALL*


----------



## ScooterScott44

Our next Royal cruise is scheduled on Ovation from Tokyo - May 7, 2021 ending in Seattle.  It has already had the start date and port itineraries changed.  So lots of question marks around this cruise.  Still not not 100% we are going but we likely will.  With the state of things it is quite possible this cruise will change further so need to wait and see.


----------



## Bronxgirl

I'm booked on Oasis for August 30, but getting nervous.


----------



## NancyIL

My May 2 Brilliance Transatlantic was cancelled - which didn't upset me much. I have a September Canada cruise on Empress, and b2b Holy Land and Transatlantic cruises on Explorer in October/November. It remains to be seen if any of the fall cruises take place. I also have a May 2021 British Isles cruise on Jewel to look forward to.


----------



## MichelleCanada

Denise W said:


> Oasis July 25
> Edge October 30
> Anthem January 4
> Not feeling optimistic on the first 2.
> Denise


We are also on Oasis July 25
We are not optimistic about it at all. We booked this when we canceled our Mediterranean cruise for July...
We have never sailed with RCCL and who knows when we actually will 
Everyone’s safety is more important but it’s still disappointing.


----------



## starvenger

End of August... in theory. Realistically we're probably gonna cancel once Royal/Westjet opens up the refund/rebook window.

I was looking at all-inclusive resorts for Jan 2021 though. $$$ so that might be a last minute package thing.


----------



## Tinkershelly

I just got off the Explorer March 8 (Star Trek Cruise   ) which was right before it all really hit the fan. The next sailing was another charter which had some problems with last minute cancellations and other things, but then Explorer was supposed to go to France for some work, which was initially posted as delayed but now seems to be canceled. Before I got off the ship I rebooked for the next Star Trek cruise, also on Explorer, March 7-14, 2021. Hopefully they can squeeze the refurbishment in before that.


----------



## starvenger

Tinkershelly said:


> I just got off the Explorer March 8 (Star Trek Cruise   ) which was right before it all really hit the fan. The next sailing was another charter which had some problems with last minute cancellations and other things, but then Explorer was supposed to go to France for some work, which was initially posted as delayed but now seems to be canceled. Before I got off the ship I rebooked for the next Star Trek cruise, also on Explorer, March 7-14, 2021. Hopefully they can squeeze the refurbishment in before that.


The major takeaway I get from this is that you did not do a trip report on your Star Trek cruise...


----------



## John VN

starvenger said:


> End of August... in theory. Realistically we're probably gonna cancel once Royal/Westjet opens up the refund/rebook window.
> 
> I was looking at all-inclusive resorts for Jan 2021 though. $$$ so that might be a last minute package thing.



Not seeing in your "trip reports" anything NCL (Haven) or MSC (Yacht Club) and was wondering if either would interest you as far as value for $$$$ compared to DCL ( Concierge) or RCCL (Sky or Star) or those cruise categories hold little interest.

TIA


----------



## starvenger

John VN said:


> Not seeing in your "trip reports" anything NCL (Haven) or MSC (Yacht Club) and was wondering if either would interest you as far as value for $$$$ compared to DCL ( Concierge) or RCCL (Sky or Star) or those cruise categories hold little interest.
> 
> TIA


I think those categories aren't of much interest to us. We do like going our own way and so I don't know that having that concierge there will provide as much value as it would to others. Mind you, if I ever won a RoyalUp bid I'd give it a go. Or maybe once the kids stop wanting to travel with us... so hard for tweens to let go for some reason...


----------



## jenushkask8s

Harmony Thanksgiving week


----------



## hdrolfe

I dont have an RCL booked. Yet. Incevthings settle down I want to book something on an Oasis class, and go to Coco Cay. I have a Carnival cruise booked in December so looking for probably after that, maybe March or April 2021.


----------



## fsjking

Depends on what kind of deals that come out of all of this. If they slash prices, We'll probably look at booking a Winter 2021 one


----------



## Frozen2014

hdrolfe said:


> I dont have an RCL booked. Yet. Incevthings settle down I want to book something on an Oasis class, and go to Coco Cay. I have a Carnival cruise booked in December so looking for probably after that, maybe March or April 2021.


So far we are 0 / 2 for making it to CoCo Cay.  Navigator missed it due to Dorian.  Anthem a couple weeks ago missed it due to being cancelled.  We have 2 stops at our Mariner in August, but feel like it will be 0/4.  But fingers crossed.


----------



## chamberlain

We have only cruised on DCL but have booked a RCL cruise for Jan. 30, 2021 on Majesty of the Seas.  Am looking forward to Key West and CoCo Cay.  Hoping all will be settled down by then and be able to cruise.


----------



## jacksdadcan

Optimistic on our Independence Nov 30 sailing!


----------



## Atilley

We have our first RCL scheduled for the end of August. Fingers crossed.


----------



## charming23

Mine was supposed to leave April 13 but of course everything is canceled which I completely understand. I am still a little sad because it was supposed to be my first cruise on the brilliance of the seas. But once we receive our credit we’re looking to rebook late fall or early next year. We figure will see where everything is at about June or July


----------



## tltay2005

Keeping fingers crossed for our June 7th Harmony cruise.


----------



## Snowwhyt

January 2021 and January 2022. Can’t go on the 2021 because 2 will be over 77 and no shots on the horizon.


----------



## ucf_knight

Inaugural cruise on Odyssey in November. Hoping everything is cleared up by then


----------



## Frozen2014

ucf_knight said:


> Inaugural cruise on Odyssey in November. Hoping everything is cleared up by then


Nice!  Special one.  Hope everything is cleared up too.


----------



## starvenger

So my family did a Zoom chat and decided to cancel our August cruise. Sad but probably inevitable.


----------



## John VN

tltay2005 said:


> Keeping fingers crossed for our June 7th Harmony cruise.



Better cross your toes, eyes, arms AND legs.


----------



## tltay2005

John VN said:


> Better cross your toes, eyes, arms AND legs.


I already picked out a July and August cruise to replace this one just in case RCL cancels.


----------



## Kiki617

Thankfully I was able to get off my RCC March 14 without any issues (symphony of the seas). I do have a carnival cruise booked for thanksgiving week of 2020. I’m very nervous of going as I do believe the ships will be sailing again by then, but I’m afraid that the government may implement mandatory 14 days self isolation for anyone coming off cruises, and I just can’t see me doing that after every cruise I take. Anyone else worried about the potential rules that may come with people taking cruises in the future?


----------



## magpomom

That's my worry too - We have an August 17 cruise on the Mariner of the Seas, but there are so many unknowns. I am worried that even if they are up and running, something like a mandatory self-isolation would prevent the kids from returning to school the next week. 



Kiki617 said:


> Thankfully I was able to get off my RCC March 14 without any issues (symphony of the seas). I do have a carnival cruise booked for thanksgiving week of 2020. I’m very nervous of going as I do believe the ships will be sailing again by then, but I’m afraid that the government may implement mandatory 14 days self isolation for anyone coming off cruises, and I just can’t see me doing that after every cruise I take. Anyone else worried about the potential rules that may come with people taking cruises in the future?


----------



## Frozen2014

Yes....I second both of you. We also have Mariner cruise end of August with school starting afterwards (I assume school will be running again then!).  So we can't have our kids miss the first 2 weeks of school.

Our next scheduled cruise is Dec holidays.  So if they don't allow kids back, then 1 week would still be Chrismas holidays but then they would miss 1 week back.  Can't really do that.  (DH and I are able to work from home in our jobs, but there would still be a stigma).

Hoping once they open things up and things running "normal" again, that they won't have these kind of rules (unless an outbreak and you are in contact)


----------



## kittylady1972

Tinkershelly said:


> I just got off the Explorer March 8 (Star Trek Cruise   ) which was right before it all really hit the fan. The next sailing was another charter which had some problems with last minute cancellations and other things, but then Explorer was supposed to go to France for some work, which was initially posted as delayed but now seems to be canceled. Before I got off the ship I rebooked for the next Star Trek cruise, also on Explorer, March 7-14, 2021. Hopefully they can squeeze the refurbishment in before that.



*We have booked our very FIRST RC cruise on the Explorer of the Seas at the end of June...7 Night Greek Isles...and our first trip to Europe as well for our whole family.  I just don't see that cruise happening...but they haven't cancelled yet.  I don't expect it to happen...and I will most likely take the refund and then I'll have a credit on my card...and will have to think about how to handle that.  With so many cruise options in Europe (we are looking particularly at Italy) we plan to regroup and replan maybe for next summer.  This was going to be a land and sea thing I was planning for all of us, including some time in Disneyland Paris and extra time in Italy.  I have to say I know I'm not the only one really thinking twice about a cruise though when you consider the mess that so many ships were in this year just trying to find a place to port.  I think the cruise industry is going to take a while to recover from all of this.*


----------



## Eeyore1220

Bronxgirl said:


> I'm booked on Oasis for August 30, but getting nervous.


Yeah, we rebooked our March Anthem cruise for Oasis on Aug 23 - I am almost sure we won't get to go. Sigh.


----------



## Chelle's Belles

Just booked Odyssey for 12/26 as a "make up" for our April cruise that was canceled. Feeling hopeful.


----------



## mevelandry

Frozen2014 said:


> Just wondering when your next Royal cruise (or cruises) is (are) booked?  And do you think it'll go ahead?
> 
> We have:
> 
> Mariner (4 night) end of August...with 4 days at Disney World beforehand
> Anthem (8 night) over December holidays
> Harmony (7 night) March 2021
> Am not feeling too good about our August trip.
> Trying to stay positive for our Anthem cruise (which is a re-booking of the March Anthem cruise that got cancelled)
> Harmony should be good (I hope!)
> 
> How about others?



Beginning of December 2020.

I have no idea if the sailing is going to happen or if we’ll be able to travel but we’ll act as if we were going until proven otherwise.


----------



## luulu1999

I just rescheduled our May 25th that was cancelled for Aug 17th, really hoping it works out it will be our first cruise!


----------



## starvenger

I'm still not sure. But then again the borders need to be reopened before I can even leave Canada, so... yeah.


----------



## Julie Amber

Halloween cruise on Liberty. Here's hoping!!


----------



## MichelleCanada

We have now booked August 1, 2021 on Allure in anticipation that we will be canceling our July 25, 2020 on the Oasis.  This is fourth cruise we have booked with Royal and still have not stepped foot on one of their ships! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Denise W

I moved our 7/25/20 Oasis cruise to July 2021.
i moved our January 2021 Anthem cruise to January 2022.
I cancelled our October 2020 TA cruise on Celebrity Edge to a Feb 2021 7 day Caribbean cruise on Celebrity Apex.
Denise


----------



## bobbiwoz

It was supposed to be July 10-13, but we cancelled.  We did enjoy a similar one last July, but this year we don’t think it would be prudent To go.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

I have our first cruise with Royal booked in November. I'm confident about that one.
I also have a DCL cruise booked in September, and I'm pretty hopeful for that one.


----------



## PoohsFan1

We just booked a Western Caribbean cruise on the Harmony of the Seas that will be traveling from December 27-January 3rd (right after we cancelled our Disneyland trip that was suppose to happen in June).  We are celebrating our daughter's high school graduation early.  We are all pretty confident that it will be a go and really excited.


----------



## Frozen2014

PoohsFan1 said:


> We just booked a Western Caribbean cruise on the Harmony of the Seas that will be traveling from December 27-January 3rd (right after we cancelled our Disneyland trip that was suppose to happen in June).  We are celebrating our daughter's high school graduation early.  We are all pretty confident that it will be a go and really excited.


I think it's Carnival that is starting up with Port Canaveral being one of their ports in August.  So if Royal ends up following the same, you should have a good chance for Harmony in Dec.  Fingers crossed.  Our Dec one is out of New Jersey so not so hopeful.


----------



## ludari

Last week I booked my first Celebrity Cruise on the Apex, which is still part of RCL for February 2021.  Through my TA I booked one of those infinite veranda staterooms.  I'm normally not a veranda type person but this infinite veranda stateroom really has me excited especially after looking at several videos.  I also booked a RCCL cruise for Thanksgiving 2020 and fingers crossed that I will be able to sail.


----------



## cutigerlady

Moved my September 2020 Bahamas & Perfect Day cruise on the Mariner to September 2021.  It was so depressing to see 499 days until your trip on the cruise planner!  We were really looking forward to trying the over-the-water cabanas and unless something happens the price drops significantly, we may never get to do that.  We were really looking forward to trying cruising in a suite.

Also moved my December 2020 Western Caribbean cruise on the Independence of the Seas to December 2021.  My husband is an essential worker and more than likely couldn't go in September without having to self quarantine when we get back.  I'm also suspecting our school is going to start late and we may not have a break in September anyway.  I really debated about the December trip, but moving from the IOS to the Symphony definitely lessened the blow.


----------



## Carolynleanne

Considering moving our May 2021 to May 2022. We're booked to sail out of NYC so not feeling super confident about that...


----------



## mousefanmichelle

I had a Carnival cruise I booked last year for this year on the Horizon.  I was supposed to be crusing May 2nd through May 10th but that was sadly canceled.  I re-booked on Royal on the Sypmhony of the Seas for Sept. 26th 2020.  I really, really hope that we are able to go.  It was very depressing watching my countdown go from days to now 130+ days out.  We shall see what happens!


----------



## melissa723

We're booked on the Harmony of the Seas for 8/16/20, but I'm just keeping any eye on how everything goes once they do set sail to see if I want to reschedule or not.


----------



## gumbypee

HArmony November 15, 2020 - not sure if it is a go but it's kinda wait and see.

However, if there are self-quarantine rules after cruises (whether from government or set in place from my employer) I will not be able to go b/c I can't take three weeks of work off.


----------



## punkiep

We are booked on the Mariner, November 2, with 2 stops at Coco Cay. We had done a back to back in late February so we could stop at Coco Cay twice. We love that island.


----------



## MichelleCanada

Since our Oasis on July 25, 2020 was just canceled....now we are sailing August 1, 2021 on the Allure. This is our 5th booking with Royal and we have never sailed with them because of cancellations. I’m beginning to wonder if we are jinxed....


----------



## Frozen2014

punkiep said:


> We are booked on the Mariner, November 2, with 2 stops at Coco Cay. We had done a back to back in late February so we could stop at Coco Cay twice. We love that island.


We had that the 2 stops on Mariner in August.  Was so excited, but we are going to cancel.  Even had the double water park pass for our kids (and cheap drink package) so really sucks.


----------



## CynBeth

We were supposed to go on a 7 day Med cruise the middle of this month out of Rome.  We found a 12 day for next June  on Vision that is out of Barcelona and goes to some of the same ports and some different. Hope we are able to travel then.


----------



## disneybass

MARINER OF THE SEAS 10/19/20, PLANNING ON GOING AND HAVING A GREAT TIME!


----------



## ariesgirl384

Freedom of the Seas 3/21/2021!! Hitting up the ABC Islands. So excited!


----------



## Wreckem

Christmas 2020 Western Caribbean Cruise on Symphony.
Spring Break 2021 Western Caribbean Cruise on Symphony
June 2021 Western Med on Harmony
July 2021 Greek Isles on Oddessy

The Christmas cruise I’ve saved 50% since originally booking. The Spring Break cruise was a July 2020 Alaskan cruise that I rescheduled before final payment. The two euro cruises have $500 of OBC.


----------



## Wreckem

gumbypee said:


> HArmony November 15, 2020 - not sure if it is a go but it's kinda wait and see.
> 
> However, if there are self-quarantine rules after cruises (whether from government or set in place from my employer) I will not be able to go b/c I can't take three weeks of work off.



This is my biggest worry regarding my Christmas Cruise. I’m fairly confident cruises will resume operations by then but I’m worried about possible quarantines upon returning. ’d probably be able to swing an extra week off at Christmas. My wife’s employer will give paid emergency leave for any Covid related absence. I’d have to eat 5 days as I have two weeks off at Christmas and the cruise is in the first week.


----------



## gumbypee

Wreckem said:


> This is my biggest worry regarding my Christmas Cruise. I’m fairly confident cruises will resume operations by then but I’m worried about possible quarantines upon returning. ’d probably be able to swing an extra week off at Christmas. My wife’s employer will give paid emergency leave for any Covid related absence. I’d have to eat 5 days as I have two weeks off at Christmas and the cruise is in the first week.



That’s really great for your wife!!!


----------



## tinkattitude!

We had one booked May 31-June 7th.  Not sure when the next one will be.  With Coronavirus we may push it out to 2021/2022 when RC puts a newer ship in Galveston.


----------



## disneybass

MARINER OF THE SEAS OCT 19.2020


----------



## keishashadow

8/7 on MoS. Paid it off as NR. If the no sale order is not extended past July, will cancel and take the FCC.  Universal  & Disney portion of the trip is still on for now

Sad, already had HoS cancelled pre Easter.  Did eventually get that refund

looked at cruise rates yesterday for any Oasis ship next summer to make up cancelled cruise to HD, talk about a price spike!  Thought I did something wrong in my search at first. Figure it’s all those FCC being used


----------



## Wreckem

keishashadow said:


> 8/7 on MoS. Paid it off as NR. If the no sale order is not extended past July, will cancel and take the FCC.  Universal  & Disney portion of the trip is still on for now
> 
> Sad, already had HoS cancelled pre Easter.  Did eventually get that refund
> 
> looked at cruise rates yesterday for any Oasis ship next summer to make up cancelled cruise to HD, talk about a price spike!  Thought I did something wrong in my search at first. Figure it’s all those FCC being used



Yeah I am glad I booked my European cruises for next year right before Covid hit. They have only gone up in price, while my Xmas one kept going down before the wave of cancellations and lift & shifts.


----------



## keishashadow

Wreckem said:


> Yeah I am glad I booked my European cruises for next year right before Covid hit. They have only gone up in price, while my Xmas one kept going down before the wave of cancellations and lift & shifts.


Ooh that sounds so nice, on my bucket list!

Lift @ shift probably has more than a few people upgrading to the newer, more expensive ships too


----------



## jenushkask8s

We just "lifted and shifted" from November 22, 2020 on HotS to November 21, 2020 on HotS. 

With PIF coming up, there's just still too much uncertainty whether cruising will actually be happening and, if it does, what ports we'd end up visiting.


----------



## Chelle's Belles

Took our 125% credit from canceled April cruise and booked a 10-night on Odyssey leaving day after Christmas.


----------



## lodgelady

First Royal cruise: Mom and daughter Symphony of the Seas in Jan. ‘21!


----------



## Frozen2014

lodgelady said:


> First Royal cruise: Mom and daughter Symphony of the Seas in Jan. ‘21!


Love that.  My very first cruise was with my dad (on Royal).  Will never forget it.
Also, Symphony is amazing.


----------



## starvenger

lodgelady said:


> First Royal cruise: Mom and daughter Symphony of the Seas in Jan. ‘21!


I hope it happens for you. I'm still a bit bummed that we're not going on Symphony (or anywhere outside Canada, really) in August.

At this point it's likely we're not going on a ship until summer 2021 at the earliest. We are looking at going to Oahu over Christmas break though since Hawaii seems to have things under control.


----------



## frank808

Moved our Oct 2020 cruises but will be at Universal and WDW instead.  Next cruise for wife and I on vision of the seas b3b starting Jan 4 2021.  Next family cruise out of Galveston b3b on Explorer June 16 2021.


----------



## nzdisneymom

We are scheduled for Harmony of the Seas sailing January 17, 2021.  It's supposed to go to St. Martin and Puerto Rico, but I wouldn't be surprised if that changes if we even get to go.  We booked this in May 2019 with DH's brother and sister and their spouses, mostly because they haven't cruised before and it was a great price during their WOW sale.


----------



## kevtlas

We are booked on our first Royal cruise on the Brilliance in July 2021.


----------



## MichelleCanada

Allure August 2021 - it will be our first Royal cruise. It is the 7th we have booked! I’m not too hopeful yet!


----------



## OKW Lover

OKW Lover said:


> We have a November Harmony cruise booked and I feel confident that will go.  Being local and retired, I'll keep an eye out for any new offers that come out once sailings resume.  If they start up again in June, I'll see if there is a good deal available.


Well, I guess I was overly optimistic when I posted this back in March.  

I'm now seriously doubting that our November 1 cruise will actually sail.   Still, I did go ahead and make the final payment for it.  I'll wait for RCL to cancel and then take the cash refund.  Doing the refund because I just don't know when we will cruise again and I'd rather have the money myself than leave it with RCL.


----------



## Vdh730

August 8, 2021 on  Oasis of the Seas 
Was supposed to be on the same boat&itinerary last week but you all know how that went......


----------



## mevelandry

mevelandry said:


> Beginning of December 2020.
> 
> I have no idea if the sailing is going to happen or if we’ll be able to travel but we’ll act as if we were going until proven otherwise.



Three months later, we were not confident enough that our cruise would happen, nor that it would be safe to sail so we decided to cancel. We are currently booked on the only 4 nights on Oasis of the Seas with 1 stop to Labadee in November 2021. 

Extremely excited about it.


----------



## Heidioh

Just booked for December 2021. Hoping things will be back to normal by then.


----------



## starvenger

Today was the day I was supposed to go to Miami via FLL for my Symphony cruise. My January cruise seems like it was 20 years ago at this point.

C'est la vie.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Vdh730 said:


> August 8, 2021 on  Oasis of the Seas
> Was supposed to be on the same boat&itinerary last week but you all know how that went......


We would have been on the same cruise!
We did not lift and shift though, we now have Harmony booked Jan 31. 50/50 it will happen at this point


----------



## MadamG2U

We are booked 9/18/2021 on Symphony of the Seas.


----------



## yellowfish78

We've booked the Independence for Thanksgiving of 2021.  Might do a day or two before at Universal.


----------



## MadamG2U

I recently changed my Symphony of the Seas to Oasis of the Seas Sept. 2021


----------



## 3monkeys4me

We are booked on Anthem of the Seas June 2021. Fingers crossed we are able to sail!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Harmony, Nov 22, 2020


----------



## crabbymom

LSUfan4444 said:


> Harmony, Nov 22, 2020



Good luck!!  My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## HannaBelle

Booked on the Allure for February 28, 2021...


----------



## CynBeth

Got an e-mail yesterday that my cruise for June has  been cancelled.  We have to decide if we want to switch or just wait until 2022 to cruise again and do something in the US next summer.


----------



## MichelleCanada

June 2021?  Where was it to?


----------



## CynBeth

MichelleCanada said:


> June 2021?  Where was it to?



Yes June 2021 and it was a Med cruise out of Barcelona.


----------



## MichelleCanada

CynBeth said:


> Yes June 2021 and it was a Med cruise out of Barcelona.


I am so sorry. We were supposed to do a Med out of Barcelona in July 2020 and have not rebooked....it will be so nice to get cruising again!


----------



## CynBeth

MichelleCanada said:


> I am so sorry. We were supposed to do a Med out of Barcelona in July 2020 and have not rebooked....it will be so nice to get cruising again!



We were supposed to do a Med out of Rome in June 2020 that was cancelled and then we found the one for next June that went to some of the same places and some different and was a little longer.  Hopefully it will finally work out for 2022.


----------



## Carolynleanne

We just booked Serenade to Alaska for September 2021. Holding out hope it'll happen!  SCREAMIN' deal!!!


----------



## Carolynleanne

CynBeth said:


> We were supposed to do a Med out of Rome in June 2020 that was cancelled and then we found the one for next June that went to some of the same places and some different and was a little longer.  Hopefully it will finally work out for 2022.



My parents were booked on that one too and also didnt rebook it because of the changes. They booked a Southern Caribbean for 2022.


----------



## Wreckem

I rebooked my Christmas cruise last week. went from Symphony of the Seas Christmas 2020 to Symphony of the Spring Break 2022. I wasn’t able to lift and shift because my dates for next December did not work.

So now my current cruises are:
March 2021 out of Galveston
June 2021 out of Barcelona
July 2021 out of Rome
March 2022 out of Miami


----------



## Frozen2014

Wreckem said:


> I rebooked my Christmas cruise last week. went from Symphony of the Seas Christmas 2020 to Symphony of the Spring Break 2022. I wasn’t able to lift and shift because my dates for next December did not work.
> 
> So now my current cruises are:
> March 2021 out of Galveston
> June 2021 out of Barcelona
> July 2021 out of Rome
> March 2022 out of Miami


That's a pretty nice line up.


----------



## caryrae

We were going on our 1st cruise last month but rebooked for Jan 2021. Really hope it happens. We are booked on the Harmony of the Seas. May have to have a Wdw trip as a back up if the cruise gets cancelled again since I need to use my vacation days up by end of Feb 2021.


----------



## Carolynleanne

caryrae said:


> We were going on our 1st cruise last month but rebooked for Jan 2021. Really hope it happens. We are booked on the Harmony of the Seas. May have to have a Wdw trip as a back up if the cruise gets cancelled again since I need to use my vacation days up by end of Feb 2021.



We had that one booked! Switched to 2022 though.


----------



## kevtlas

kevtlas said:


> We are booked on our first Royal cruise on the Brilliance in July 2021.


Just found out we've been moved to the Independence!


----------



## OKW Lover

Well, somewhere up-thread I had posted that we were on the Harmony November 1st sailing.  That just got canceled by Royal.  

We decided to take the refund rather than the Lift & Shift or Future Cruise Credit options.  I'm sure we will sail on Royal again sometime next year but we will take a wait & see attitude.  Actually, we do have a January cruise booked on Celebrity.  Hoping for the best on that one as its already a replacement for a transPacific cruise we had booked back in April.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Now.....November 2021. So long Harmony November 2020 and Hello Oasis November 2021


----------



## ScooterScott44

Might have mentioned on this thread that we moved our May 2021 Tokyo-Seattle transpacific to a Sydney-Honolulu in 2022.  But we have a casino cruise on one of the oasis class (Allure maybe) in mid-December.  We were thinking this would cancel and didn’t really think about it but with some rumors about possible restarts may have to watch this one.


----------



## OKW Lover

ScooterScott44 said:


> Might have mentioned on this thread that we moved our May 2021 Tokyo-Seattle transpacific to a Sydney-Honolulu in 2022.


We loved our Sydney-Honolulu cruise a few years ago.  Great time seeing Sydney a few days before the cruise.  Stops in NZ were just OK but French Polynesia stops were really nice.


----------



## ludari

So my Thanksgiving 2020 Liberty cruise was canceled a few weeks ago but I moved it to Thanksgiving 2021 on the Harmony which is a bigger ship and I like the ports better than my previous booking.  I also have a Celebrity Apex cruise booked for February 2021 and I just made final payment.  Fingers crossed this cruise will sail but if not I have a backup plan.


----------



## OKW Lover

For those that just got canceled, if you requested a refund our experience with a November 1 sailing was that the refund showed up on our credit card account in 2 weeks from requesting it.


----------



## John VN

Mariner 4 nighter in January that DW *cancelled* today.  Was not going to wait for RCI cancel(?) since that would be after PIF so just took *credit* for cruise later on.  Expected no refund and having a credit with a minimal deposit is not an issue.


----------



## kevtlas

We're not scheduled until July '21 so hoping far enough out that we'll get to sail.


----------



## OKW Lover

OKW Lover said:


> Actually, we do have a January cruise booked on Celebrity. Hoping for the best on that one as its already a replacement for a transPacific cruise we had booked back in April.


...and just like that our Celebrity January 17th cruise was canceled yesterday.  Requested a refund as at this point we have no idea what our travels will look like next year or thereafter.


----------



## Wreckem

I’m going to PIF my March 13 Symphony of the Seas cruise when it’s due next week. It may get cancelled and if it does I’ll just request a refund.

I just had my Jun 27 and July 4 European cruises lowered in price by almost $6k. I’m holding out hope for those.

I’ve got a total 5 Royal bookings I’m juggling. Also have a Viking River cruise for Xmas 2021.

I hate have to wait on hold to push things out...


----------



## Frozen2014

We just cancelled our March cruise.  So disappointed.
Next booked ones are August and then December. Will have to see as they get closer.


----------



## CynBeth

We just booked for June 2022.  An 8 night Med Greek Isles on Odyssey.


----------



## JLitfin

Our next cruise is June 28, 2021 to Bermuda leaving from Cape Liberty.  Haven't paid anything except the deposit so far, waiting till right before PIF date.  I did purchase the drink plan over black Friday weekend since it was a good price.  I'm hoping cruising will be back in full swing by June.  

We were sailing the week everything shut down due to Covid 19 and wasn't able to disembark in San Juan.  Ended up having two additional sea days since our ship continued onto Miami.  So glad we had no issues disembarking in Miami.


----------



## Mrsjvb

After having our cruise( originally Alaska last June and rescheduled no less than 4 times) in February canceled we said screw it.  Took the refund.  It’ll come in handy come end of January when the holiday credit card bill comes duse

at this point, we won’t even entertain the thought until a vaccine is widely disseminated and all restrictions are ended, plus a minimum of 8 weeks of normal cruises successfully completed.


----------



## spiffgirl101

We just booked for the Transatlantic on the Odyssey of the Seas for April '22. I am very excited! I am a little nervous because we will be bringing our child (he will be almost 13) and I don't know how many kids will be onboard for him to socialize with.


----------



## Wreckem

Well I’m sure there goes my March and Summer 2021 cruises...

For those not paying attention to cruising closely. Quantum of the Seas was on its third cruise and someone popped positive and they turned around.


----------



## Wreckem

Well I rescheduled two of my cruises. I combined them for back to back Alaskan cruises on Radiance July 1-15 2022. Hopefully that is it for having to move cruises.

My last three cruises for this year are my back to back Med cruises in June/July that I am about 50/50 on happening. And my Viking River Christmas Cruise on the Rhine. 2022 is going to be a busy cruising year for me.


----------



## cmph

Norway, July 2021... 11 of us (extended family) booked, and the only ones still convinced it'll happen are under 16 years of age. By now I'd normally have spreadsheets in the works, extras booked, etc., but I don't see the point.


----------



## starvenger

Well, we went YOLO and booked a Christmas 2021 cruise on Allure. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Wreckem

cmph said:


> Norway, July 2021... 11 of us (extended family) booked, and the only ones still convinced it'll happen are under 16 years of age. By now I'd normally have spreadsheets in the works, extras booked, etc., but I don't see the point.



Same. I’m not going to do anything until Europe lifts travel bans on Americans. If nothing is life by my PIF date I’ll have to rebook two more cruises to 2022/2023.


----------



## cmph

Wreckem said:


> Same. I’m not going to do anything until Europe lifts travel bans on Americans. If nothing is life by my PIF date I’ll have to rebook two more cruises to 2022/2023.


It really is quite a downer not to have something to plan! We were going to bookend it with travel in the UK. My kids' first trip to Europe, and most of the adults' first time in Norway. At this point, I'm just hoping I can visit my parents who live in a different region of the US in 2021! The worst part is that my parents are unlikely to be able to push this cruise out far into the future safely (medical/health reasons), so I doubt we will ever have the extended family trip we'd envisioned when we booked a year ago.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Absolutely never. The process of getting refund for a 100% refundable deposit has been a multi-month odyssey of lies and delay. I currently have my state's AG office up their butts for my money, and once I have it back they will never see a cent of it or any other cent or my cash ever again.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Frozen2014 said:


> We just cancelled our March cruise.  So disappointed.
> Next booked ones are August and then December. Will have to see as they get closer.


Do you have an update on the refund since you canceled yourself?


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

We've got the cruise booked with Royal end of March, 2021. PIF date is Dec. 28th, but I know that it will be canceled (it's from San Juan to the southern islands), and don't want to pay in full only to sit around and wait for the refund. *sigh* perhaps they'll cancel it in time.


----------



## Frozen2014

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> Do you have an update on the refund since you canceled yourself?


Yes.  I first manually cancelled our cruise planner items.  Got refund 6 days later.
Then cancelled the cruise.  Got refund 7 days later.
Not bad at all.


----------



## OKW Lover

Just had my TA (Tracey at Dreams) book us for 10/31/21 on the Allure out of Port Canaveral.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

I'm cancelling our March 2021 today, before tomorrow's PIF date. Lift and shift isn't an option for us, so we'll take the credit. *sigh*

The current expiration date of the credit: book by 12/32/3031, sail by 04/22/2022


----------



## NC State

We are looking at April 2022 on Jewel of the Seas which will be our first RC cruise.


----------



## OKW Lover

NC State said:


> We are looking at April 2022 on Jewel of the Seas which will be our first RC cruise.


What itinerary?


----------



## NC State

Leaving from Miami, Haiti, St Thomas, St John and one more I can't think of it.  But it's 8 nights for the price of DCL 4 nights.


----------



## jenushkask8s

We just moved our Thanksgiving 2021 (originally Thanksgiving 2020) cruise on Harmony of the Seas out to Thanksgiving 2022. It'll be our first RCI cruise and we want the full experience. 

Really hoping this is the last time we have to move it!


----------



## kathy884

Well we got a cruise on the Harmony in Feb. of 2020 in just before all the COVID-19 stuff and lockdowns hit the fan.  It was nice to get that in.  For 2021, I have two USA mini five night national park trips planned, staying in condos in gateway cities - at times other than the typical school breaks (just what I'm most comfortable with at the moment).  I'm in a wait and see mode for other travel -- don't want to book something that might not happen (2020 burned me out on that). 

There does seem to be great hope and progress though with vaccinations.   Hoping all here will get to do safe fun cruising soon and that you'll post trip reports that I can enjoy vicariously.  I know DH and DS would really like to do another cruise.


----------



## phinz

Just checked our dates. Feb. 6, 2022, on Harmony OTS. It's now listed as a charter cruise, which means we are apparently cruising with the Humane Society of Polk County on their Critter Cruise. Works for us.


----------



## NC State

phinz said:


> Just checked our dates. Feb. 6, 2022, on Harmony OTS. It's now listed as a charter cruise, which means we are apparently cruising with the Humane Society of Polk County on their Critter Cruise. Works for us.


WOW how do you see that?  This will be our first time on RC.


----------



## phinz

NC State said:


> WOW how do you see that?  This will be our first time on RC.



I went to my reservation and noted that it now says, "Charter Cruise" when it pops up. I then did a search for those dates and Royal Caribbean, Harmony on Google and came up with this webpage: https://www.humanesocietyofpolkcounty.org/events/crittercruise2021/


----------



## NC State

Our cruise is April 2022, I guess it's too early for the drink package as well as a cabana at Labadee.


----------



## phinz

Well, I called and they told me they had canceled my cruise. They then told me that, because I hadn't responded to a cancellation email in the sea of junk Royal Caribbean emails I received on a daily basis within 14 days that they had canceled my cruise and if I wanted to book the same room for the date that they had told me I could book with a protected rate then I would have to pay 50% more for the room because they weren't willing to give me the protected rate.

I told him to escalate the call, so I will hear back, maybe, sometime in the next 3-4 days. If I don't get satisfaction I'm done with RCCL and I'm moving on to NCL. NCL contacted me directly when they canceled my Alaska cruise. Called me three times to talk to me about booking another cruise. I also received an email. Their customer service so far has been leaps and bounds above Disney, Princess and RCCL in my experience.


----------



## cmph

Our July Anthem cruise was officially canceled for us. The relevant excerpt:

"While we’ve been getting ready, there is still significant uncertainty surrounding resuming operations globally. But, some regions and ports are starting to welcome back travelers and encouraging cruising. Our most recent plan for _Anthem_ _of the Seas_ was to sail from Southampton offering European itineraries. However, as travel requirements throughout most of Europe are still unconfirmed, we’ve made the difficult decision to re-debut _Anthem of the Seas_ in Southampton, exclusively for residents of the United Kingdom, offering Ocean Getaways and British Isles itineraries. As a result, your sailing will unfortunately be cancelled."

While the subject line was normal: "*We’re sharing an important change for your upcoming Royal Caribbean cruise", *
I think the body of the email was super odd, so this is very easy for a person to overlook. I thought it was the mobile version of gmail being odd, but on my laptop - this is literally what I see in the browser in my email (have to click on 'View entire message' to see any actual information):


----------



## DizneyNutz

NC State said:


> We are looking at April 2022 on Jewel of the Seas which will be our first RC cruise.



Hope you enjoy RC as much as my wife and I. We jumped from Disney after we reached Gold status because they just kept increasing their rates and going to the same Caribbean locations over and over. We will be Diamond with RCL after we complete our very recent booking out of Bermuda in July. We LOVE the Oasis Class but unfortunately they are not sailing them here yet. I see your Title is NC State. We live about 20 miles South of Campus. Stay Safe


----------



## NC State

DizneyNutz said:


> Hope you enjoy RC as much as my wife and I. We jumped from Disney after we reached Gold status because they just kept increasing their rates and going to the same Caribbean locations over and over. We will be Diamond with RCL after we complete our very recent booking out of Bermuda in July. We LOVE the Oasis Class but unfortunately they are not sailing them here yet. I see your Title is NC State. We live about 20 miles South of Campus. Stay Safe


You are so right about Disney. Over priced and same ports. I couldn't believe that we can take a RC 8-nighter (balcony) for the price of a DCL 4-nighter (inside).  I'm about 45 mins east from campus but I'm on campus every day for the past 33 years!


----------



## DizneyNutz

I worked on campus in Centennial for around 7 years. My wife still does three days a week. Small World. I f you ever get the chance try one of the large ships. We love inside balcony overlooking Central Park. My wife cant watch water passing by from outside balcony, but we did just book a suite on the rear (stern) of a ship sailing from Bermuda in July. Stay Safe


----------



## phinz

Update: After working with a guest services lady from the executive offices for a couple of weeks they ended up price-protecting my rebook *and* made sure I had the OBC from both my initial booking and the rebook email, so I ended up with $500 OBC. Add my stockholders OBC to that and I'll have $700 to spend. My faith in RCCL and their customer service has been restored.


----------



## kevtlas

kevtlas said:


> Just found out we've been moved to the Independence!


Not confident this July booking will sail. Looks like I'll be changing my answer to "July 2022" pretty soon...


----------



## NC State

One year from today....sailing from Miami!


----------



## Wreckem

My trip on Odessy this summer was canceled when they moved it to Israel. I canceled my other European trip because I knew it was going to get canceled.

I am currently booked and paid in full on the 7/3/21 Adventure of the Seas cruise sailing out of the Bahamas. I also have B2B Alaskan cruises for July 2022


----------



## Denise W

I just paid in full for Oasis on 7/9/21, although I assume it will be cancelled. I will move it to July next year (had moved it from July 2020 to this year). Also have Anthem booked for January 2022 (moved from January 2020), and have Celebrity Apex booked for February 2022). 
Denise


----------



## Halefamilyof6

We are booked for a TA in April 2022!


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Since it looks like cruising might actually slowly start up this summer, I'm eyeing November.


----------



## DizneyNutz

Halefamilyof6 said:


> We are booked for a TA in April 2022!


 We are also booked for the TA on Odyssey of the Seas in Apr 22.


----------



## Halefamilyof6

DizneyNutz said:


> We are also booked for the TA on Odyssey of the Seas in Apr 22.


Are you traveling with kids?? We will have a 17 year old daughter and a 12 year old son....our other son, a 17 year old, might also go - but he's not sure he can, with AP exams, so he's booked but might stay with grandma instead and then fly over to Italy after! But my other kids are worried no kids will be on the ship, lol.


----------



## DizneyNutz

Halefamilyof6 said:


> Are you traveling with kids?? We will have a 17 year old daughter and a 12 year old son....our other son, a 17 year old, might also go - but he's not sure he can, with AP exams, so he's booked but might stay with grandma instead and then fly over to Italy after! But my other kids are worried no kids will be on the ship, lol.


No sorry. We are both late 50s and we are travelling with another couple in their 60s. We were all originally booked on her first scheduled TA this past April but we all know how that went. Not sure if you go on Facebook but there is a group for this cruise ( Royal Caribbean Odyssey of the Seas April 23 2022 Transatlantic) where you could join and ask on there specific to this cruise. The group currently consists of 278 Members. Hope this helps.


----------



## hdrolfe

I have Dec 12 booked on Harmony. I hope we'll be able to go! (from Canada so still can't really leave the country easily, plus my son is 11 so not sure he'll be able to get vaccinated by then).


----------



## DizneyNutz

hdrolfe said:


> I have Dec 12 booked on Harmony. I hope we'll be able to go! (from Canada so still can't really leave the country easily, plus my son is 11 so not sure he'll be able to get vaccinated by then).


So far the guidelines for return to cruising in the US is that 95% of passengers and 98% of crew be vaccinated, so it appears they might be leaving room for the younger group that are not vaccinated to be on board making up the other 5% of passengers.


----------



## spiffgirl101

Halefamilyof6 said:


> Are you traveling with kids?? We will have a 17 year old daughter and a 12 year old son....our other son, a 17 year old, might also go - but he's not sure he can, with AP exams, so he's booked but might stay with grandma instead and then fly over to Italy after! But my other kids are worried no kids will be on the ship, lol.


We are on the TA on the Odyssey next April! We have a son who will be a few weeks shy of 13 when we go. I am on a FB group for this sailing as well, and I know of at least one other family with kids. So there should be a guarantee of age least 3 or 4 other kids on the cruise lol.


----------



## spiffgirl101

spiffgirl101 said:


> We are on the TA on the Odyssey next April! We have a son who will be a few weeks shy of 13 when we go. I am on a FB group for this sailing as well, and I know of at least one other family with kids. So there should be a guarantee of age least 3 or 4 other kids on the cruise lol.


Unless that family on the FB group is you


----------



## Halefamilyof6

spiffgirl101 said:


> Unless that family on the FB group is you



YES, I am definitely one of them, LOL!! But, I plan to have a great time, my kids will figure things out, LOL!


----------



## PezRuth

We are on Anthem out of the Bahamas in July .


----------



## Robbydj13

My next one is when they ditch required vaccinations and masks.  That being said, I have one booked on Harmony for next Spring, but Im not optimistic...


----------



## DizneyNutz

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> Since it looks like cruising might actually slowly start up this summer, I'm eyeing November.


We are hopeful that our Thanksgiving cruise will still sail from US!


----------



## DizneyNutz

PezRuth said:


> We are on Anthem out of the Bahamas in July .


We are July from Bermuda on Vision of the Seas. Got a wrap around balcony suite (8088) on stern of ship!


----------



## Vdh730

We are holding our breath to see if our Aug 8 sailing on Oasis actually happens.


----------



## DisMommyTX

Feeling more confident that we will actually get to sail on our July 31 Symphony cruise. I'm really hoping they start a few weeks before that to work out some of the kinks, but we are just so ready to go at this point!


----------



## DizneyNutz

DisMommyTX said:


> Feeling more confident that we will actually get to sail on our July 31 Symphony cruise. I'm really hoping they start a few weeks before that to work out some of the kinks, but we are just so ready to go at this point!


We are so ready to resume also, which is why we booked a cruise from Bermuda in July. Hope your cruise sails and you have a wonderful trip. I see where Disney announced yesterday they cancelled all cruises through July.


----------



## Robbydj13

DisMommyTX said:


> Feeling more confident that we will actually get to sail on our July 31 Symphony cruise. I'm really hoping they start a few weeks before that to work out some of the kinks, but we are just so ready to go at this point!


Any word on what the rules on board will be yet?


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

We have 14 cruises booked between Aug 14 and May 13.  We had 15 but one of them was Bermuda and that got cancelled yesterday.  Before you think I am nuts, these were all casino comp offers so we only had to pay taxes which are fully refundable.  We basically book anything they send our way for free because we have no idea where or when cruising will start from in North America and we want to have our bases covered. I am sure we will be taking significantly less than 14


----------



## Robbydj13

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> We have 14 cruises booked between Aug 14 and May 13.  We had 15 but one of them was Bermuda and that got cancelled yesterday.  Before you think I am nuts, these were all casino comp offers so we only had to pay taxes which are fully refundable.  We basically book anything they send our way for free because we have no idea where or when cruising will start from in North America and we want to have our bases covered. I am sure we will be taking significantly less than 14


Hopefully you get to take most, but Im not feeling confident about my upcoming cruises myself, and my next one is not until early next year


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Robbydj13 said:


> Hopefully you get to take most, but Im not feeling confident about my upcoming cruises myself, and my next one is not until early next year


At this point I am resigned to the fact that we are at the whim of this stupid virus and how soon it is before it is safe to travel.  I know the govt and the cruise lines are doing their best.  I was on the 3/1/20 Anthem sailing last year so was lucky that I snuck one in before they pulled the plug.  I have lost count but I think I have had somewhere around 10 already cancelled since May last year.

Even if sailing restarts, I also have the issue of the US/Canadian border being closed to non-essential travel so that has to open before I can travel for the most part.  I don’t think getting a fix for my cruise and Disney fetishes  will count as essential


----------



## mevelandry

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> At this point I am resigned to the fact that we are at the whim of this stupid virus and how soon it is before it is safe to travel.  I know the govt and the cruise lines are doing their best.  I was on the 3/1/20 Anthem sailing last year so was lucky that I snuck one in before they pulled the plug.  I have lost count but I think I have had somewhere around 10 already cancelled since May last year.
> 
> Even if sailing restarts, I also have the issue of the US/Canadian border being closed to non-essential travel so that has to open before I can travel for the most part.  I don’t think getting a fix for my cruise and Disney fetishes  will count as essential



Justin Trudeau has said this week that they would most likely modify the conditions (possibly waive or drastically reduce quarantine) for vaccinated people in a few weeks. 

So we might have good news soon! 

Could be wrong but I'm totally expecting them to reopen borders on June 22.


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

I hope so.  I won’t be double vaccinated by then (just got shot 1 last week), but it would be  nice if it was open before I get shot 2


----------



## mevelandry

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> I hope so.  I won’t be double vaccinated by the (just got shot 1 last week), but it would be  nice if it was open before I get shot 2



We are hoping to see it reopen before our first trip as well. We'll be fully vaccinated by the end of August but our first trip is in September.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Just booked Mid-December!
Will be our first cruise with Royal. 

Online booking went a little rough though; I wanted to pay in full with a combination of FCC and credit card. I filled in both the FCC and CC sections of the page as Royal requested, yet still got an email later saying that they couldn't process the FCC since the cruise was paid in full (because they charged it all to the credit card). Called Royal, had to hang up on the first person who I got on the line (he completely useless). Called again and got someone on the line who understood what happened and who to talk to. The system still didn't allow them to fully correct it though, but it worked out alright in the end. Anyway, just a tip if you want to use FCC, call Royal to book instead of using the website!


----------



## DizneyNutz

BE AWARE!!! Everyone of us who were willing to book cruises that RCCL offered from Bermuda were just used as CASH COWS! This could happen to you also, if booking the Nassau Cruises! Like so many others, we were tired of waiting on the CDC to lift restrictions on cruising. We last got off a cruise in February 2020 when all the Covid was beginning to start. We were very excited when RCCL stepped up and said they would offer cruises from Bermuda and Nassau. On opening morning of eligible booking for the cruises I was on the phone. I booked a cruise that was to sail from Bermuda on my Birthday and got a Junior Suite on the stern of the ship! What a coup for being early to call and book we thought! It seemed very ODD that the planning was going very differently than our previous other cruises. Since the opening of booking was almost at the PIF date timeframe, people had to immediately send full payment. Not the usual deposit with months to pay it off. So we paid our Thousands of dollars to RCCL to be going on our first cruise in 17 months. We were excited to say the least! At the time of booking we were advised by the RCCL representative that we should book flights and transfers through them also as an added insurance that things would go smoothly. So yes we did that also. The strange part was even at the normal 90 day window we couldn't begin online check in? It stated we would receive an email as to when that would be available. There also were no activities listed so we could start any plans. You could however send them more money to book drink packages and also shore excursions. SO yes we checked that box also and sent more money for Beverage Pkgs and shore excursions. This remained to be true until we were around 54 days out. Still no online check in and no activities? Then 3 days prior to cancellation (by them) they even allowed us to book a dining Pkg. Then the HAMMER drops! RCCL cancelled ALL of the Bermuda cruises! WE were literally used for cash cows to keep RCCL from bleeding money to refunds from other cancelled cruises. This was not the fault of CDC or anyone other than RCCL. They decided the deadline was approaching on the first cruise that was supposed to sail from Bermuda and they had gotten about as mush cash as people were going to send, so they chose to drop them. They never intended to fulfill those cruise contracts but it was the only way they could get people to send them money given the current state of cruising from the US. Create false sailings with the sail dates so close you had to pay in full immediately. In the end we had around $8,000 invested in the cruise. Have to give it to them, it was a brilliant idea on someone's part! They gave the excuse that they had heard from the masses that they would rather sail from more convenient US PORTS! DUUUH! Who WOULDN'T? So now we get the usual " Your money will be refunded a month and a half after THEY cancel on US" I guess so that gets them more time to keep bleeding the Nassau Group? This has been a really underhanded move by RCCL that I didn't feel they would ever do to their constituents. We live and learn even RCCL will back stab you if it gets them through the hard times. So anyway wanted everyone to know that if you are booking any unusual cruises ( ie: Nassau) you may want to rethink things? Or be ready to MOOOOOve along! ;-)


----------



## Wreckem

DizneyNutz said:


> BE AWARE!!! Everyone of us who were willing to book cruises that RCCL offered from Bermuda were just used as CASH COWS! This could happen to you also, if booking the Nassau Cruises! Like so many others, we were tired of waiting on the CDC to lift restrictions on cruising. We last got off a cruise in February 2020 when all the Covid was beginning to start. We were very excited when RCCL stepped up and said they would offer cruises from Bermuda and Nassau. On opening morning of eligible booking for the cruises I was on the phone. I booked a cruise that was to sail from Bermuda on my Birthday and got a Junior Suite on the stern of the ship! What a coup for being early to call and book we thought! It seemed very ODD that the planning was going very differently than our previous other cruises. Since the opening of booking was almost at the PIF date timeframe, people had to immediately send full payment. Not the usual deposit with months to pay it off. So we paid our Thousands of dollars to RCCL to be going on our first cruise in 17 months. We were excited to say the least! At the time of booking we were advised by the RCCL representative that we should book flights and transfers through them also as an added insurance that things would go smoothly. So yes we did that also. The strange part was even at the normal 90 day window we couldn't begin online check in? It stated we would receive an email as to when that would be available. There also were no activities listed so we could start any plans. You could however send them more money to book drink packages and also shore excursions. SO yes we checked that box also and sent more money for Beverage Pkgs and shore excursions. This remained to be true until we were around 54 days out. Still no online check in and no activities? Then 3 days prior to cancellation (by them) they even allowed us to book a dining Pkg. Then the HAMMER drops! RCCL cancelled ALL of the Bermuda cruises! WE were literally used for cash cows to keep RCCL from bleeding money to refunds from other cancelled cruises. This was not the fault of CDC or anyone other than RCCL. They decided the deadline was approaching on the first cruise that was supposed to sail from Bermuda and they had gotten about as mush cash as people were going to send, so they chose to drop them. They never intended to fulfill those cruise contracts but it was the only way they could get people to send them money given the current state of cruising from the US. Create false sailings with the sail dates so close you had to pay in full immediately. In the end we had around $8,000 invested in the cruise. Have to give it to them, it was a brilliant idea on someone's part! They gave the excuse that they had heard from the masses that they would rather sail from more convenient US PORTS! DUUUH! Who WOULDN'T? So now we get the usual " Your money will be refunded a month and a half after THEY cancel on US" I guess so that gets them more time to keep bleeding the Nassau Group? This has been a really underhanded move by RCCL that I didn't feel they would ever do to their constituents. We live and learn even RCCL will back stab you if it gets them through the hard times. So anyway wanted everyone to know that if you are booking any unusual cruises ( ie: Nassau) you may want to rethink things? Or be ready to MOOOOOve along! ;-)



The Bermuda cruises didn’t sell well even with RCL heavily subsidizing airfare.

The Nassau cruises start two weeks earlier than the Bermuda cruises were to have started. If they were going to cancel Nassau they would have done it before Bermuda.

Adventure is essentially fully staffed and said staff is fully vaccinated now after its stop in Florida.

Furthermore, they just made an announcement regarding changes to their vaccination requirements specifically for the Nassau cruises. They announced that 12 and up have to be fully vaccinated starting on August 1.

While Adventure could be canceled, I don’t think it will be at this point. I also don’t think they want to piss of their flag country that’s spending millions on the Nassau terminal to eventually make it a permanent homeport.

People booking the recently opened late July sailings out of Alaska(on any cruise line) are much more likely to be canceled.


----------



## DizneyNutz

Wreckem said:


> The Bermuda cruises didn’t sell well even with RCL heavily subsidizing airfare.
> 
> The Nassau cruises start two weeks earlier than the Bermuda cruises were to have started. If they were going to cancel Nassau they would have done it before Bermuda.
> 
> Adventure is essentially fully staffed and said staff is fully vaccinated now after its stop in Florida.
> 
> Furthermore, they just made an announcement regarding changes to their vaccination requirements specifically for the Nassau cruises. They announced that 12 and up have to be fully vaccinated starting on August 1.
> 
> While Adventure could be canceled, I don’t think it will be at this point. I also don’t think they want to piss of their flag country that’s spending millions on the Nassau terminal to eventually make it a permanent homeport.


It will be interesting to see how the cruises out of ( ST. Thomas) I believe? are booking and what the end result of those will be?


----------



## mevelandry

DizneyNutz said:


> BE AWARE!!! Everyone of us who were willing to book cruises that RCCL offered from Bermuda were just used as CASH COWS! This could happen to you also, if booking the Nassau Cruises! Like so many others, we were tired of waiting on the CDC to lift restrictions on cruising. We last got off a cruise in February 2020 when all the Covid was beginning to start. We were very excited when RCCL stepped up and said they would offer cruises from Bermuda and Nassau. On opening morning of eligible booking for the cruises I was on the phone. I booked a cruise that was to sail from Bermuda on my Birthday and got a Junior Suite on the stern of the ship! What a coup for being early to call and book we thought! It seemed very ODD that the planning was going very differently than our previous other cruises. Since the opening of booking was almost at the PIF date timeframe, people had to immediately send full payment. Not the usual deposit with months to pay it off. So we paid our Thousands of dollars to RCCL to be going on our first cruise in 17 months. We were excited to say the least! At the time of booking we were advised by the RCCL representative that we should book flights and transfers through them also as an added insurance that things would go smoothly. So yes we did that also. The strange part was even at the normal 90 day window we couldn't begin online check in? It stated we would receive an email as to when that would be available. There also were no activities listed so we could start any plans. You could however send them more money to book drink packages and also shore excursions. SO yes we checked that box also and sent more money for Beverage Pkgs and shore excursions. This remained to be true until we were around 54 days out. Still no online check in and no activities? Then 3 days prior to cancellation (by them) they even allowed us to book a dining Pkg. Then the HAMMER drops! RCCL cancelled ALL of the Bermuda cruises! WE were literally used for cash cows to keep RCCL from bleeding money to refunds from other cancelled cruises. This was not the fault of CDC or anyone other than RCCL. They decided the deadline was approaching on the first cruise that was supposed to sail from Bermuda and they had gotten about as mush cash as people were going to send, so they chose to drop them. They never intended to fulfill those cruise contracts but it was the only way they could get people to send them money given the current state of cruising from the US. Create false sailings with the sail dates so close you had to pay in full immediately. In the end we had around $8,000 invested in the cruise. Have to give it to them, it was a brilliant idea on someone's part! They gave the excuse that they had heard from the masses that they would rather sail from more convenient US PORTS! DUUUH! Who WOULDN'T? So now we get the usual " Your money will be refunded a month and a half after THEY cancel on US" I guess so that gets them more time to keep bleeding the Nassau Group? This has been a really underhanded move by RCCL that I didn't feel they would ever do to their constituents. We live and learn even RCCL will back stab you if it gets them through the hard times. So anyway wanted everyone to know that if you are booking any unusual cruises ( ie: Nassau) you may want to rethink things? Or be ready to MOOOOOve along! ;-)



Were you able to cancel or change your flights? Can you book something else with the credits?

There must be something about Bermuda as we had two Bermuda cruises canceled (departing from NYC)... (One with NCL, the other with Carnival). 

Is it possible that they don’t sell very well?


----------



## Denise W

We are booked on Oasis out of Bayonne on July 9 and they haven’t cancelled us yet. This was moved from July last year. I hope they let us know soon!
Denise


----------



## atricks

If they open up the Odyssey for the Seas for July out of Florida (Which seems very likely to happen soon) we're going to jump on July 31st.


----------



## Meriweather

Just booked Alaska for August!! 
from and to Seattle. So good to have a cruise coming soon!!


----------



## DizneyNutz

atricks said:


> If they open up the Odyssey for the Seas for July out of Florida (Which seems very likely to happen soon) we're going to jump on July 31st.


We were originally scheduled to be on her Inaugural Sailing last November and the second one because we were booked B2B. We are still booked on her 14 night Apr. 22 TA.


----------



## PezRuth

We are booked on the Adventure for July 10 out of the Bahamas and honestly I am not concerned about it being canceled for all of the reasons that were stated above. The Bermuda cruises always struck me as a bit off because it is just not that easy to get to Bermuda. I will continue to keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Sept 3-6 2021, we decided to book.  We have had a split stay at WDW, and this fits into the middle of the split stay.  We look forward to sailing again!

Yikes...we have a family commitment on that Sunday...so happy our credit card was not charged.  We will look at other alternatives.


----------



## Wreckem

Adventure out of Nassau definitely is not going to get canceled. Royal dropped of port side luggage screening equipment in Nassau recently.


----------



## OKW Lover

bobbiwoz said:


> We will look at other alternatives.


Consider the 10/31 Allure sailing out of Port Canaveral.  Val & I will be on that one.


----------



## starvenger

Wreckem said:


> Adventure out of Nassau definitely is not going to get canceled. Royal dropped of port side luggage screening equipment in Nassau recently.


There is a crew member named Jordan Bauth who is doing vlogs from Adventure right now (she's a figure skater). Won't get you much info about the ship (yet) but you can see what the crew has to go through just to start working.


----------



## bobbiwoz

OKW Lover said:


> Consider the 10/31 Allure sailing out of Port Canaveral.  Val & I will be on that one.


10/30 we have DCL NYC to San Juan. 

We are considering 8/27...the weekend before the one we initially settled on.


----------



## DizneyNutz

jenushkask8s said:


> Harmony Thanksgiving week



Us too! 

Navigator Sept. 2021
Harmony Thanksgiving week
Odyssey TA Apr 2022
Explorer Sept 2022


----------



## DizneyNutz

jenushkask8s said:


> Harmony Thanksgiving week



Supposed to be a Meet and Greet for our cruise on Deck 15 Nov. 22nd at the Pool Bar @ 1:00 if you are not already informed. Happy cruising


----------



## mrs. magoo

We just booked a 4 night cruise on Mariner of the Seas for August 4th to the 8th, 2022.  It goes to Cozumel.  I thought it was a great price at 349 a person.  We are so excited.


----------



## hsmom

Just booked our first RC October 1, 2021! Explorer of the Seas. I'll be relying heavily on this forum for my planning!!


----------



## atricks

Odyssey of the Seas pulled into Port Canaveral today for shots, right next to Carnival's brand new Mardi Gras which also showed up this morning.  (Along with Disney Fantasy) very busy at the port today, signs of life for once.  59 minutes in is the Fantasy going through many of it's horn routines.


----------



## hsmom

Love this footage! Hearing the Disney ships' horns always gets me choked up!


----------



## DizneyNutz

Well we were trying to find out when booking would begin for the Inaugural on Odyssey of the Seas. Couldn't find out anything before going to bed last night. Woke early this morning and Wife saw where inside rooms were already sold out. Jumped on computer and was able to grab an oversized balcony on her July 3rd Inaugural! 28 Days and counting. Birthday on the final day of the cruise!


----------



## Vdh730

With all the cruises cancelled yesterday our family cruise is not cancelled for the second time so we just are doing a refund this time. This cruise was set to sail out of Port Liberty on Oasis of the Seas Aug. 8-15.  We are so disappointed but we are over waiting. We booked the original cruise three years ago. We will be back but we decided to wait and see how things hash out once cruising actually picks up.


----------



## dreamer66

We are in the middle of booking now
Oasis of the Seas in. February 2022


----------



## mevelandry

125 days from now if everything goes well.


----------



## MadamG2U

We are on Oasis of the Seas September 19, 2021


----------



## hdrolfe

Moved Dec Harmony to March 2022 Harmony, and still can't wait! (gives time for my kiddo to get vaccinated before we go as he turns 12 in December, and less stress on me worrying whether I should change or not). 

Now to decide what to do in Falmouth. I really want to go to Dunn's but it's far from the port. What to do...


----------



## DizneyNutz

23 Days and counting! Nassau Adventure of the Seas.


----------



## MaryLovesPoohBear

First ever cruise booked for March/April on Mariner.  They are hosting a "Celiac Cruise."


----------



## starvenger

MaryLovesPoohBear said:


> First ever cruise booked for March/April on Mariner.  They are hosting a "Celiac Cruise."


I don't have celiac, and I'm not on a GF diet, but I am curious to hear how this turns out.


----------



## atricks

We wound up booking the Odyssey of the Seas for September 5th out of Ft. Lauderdale. (Labor Day Week) based on how the restarts have been going so far.  Hope it continues on.  (Also never booked a cruise that close to the peak of hurricane season before)


----------



## oufpat

We just booked our first RC Cruise on Mariner of the Seas, Feb 3-8, 2022!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

We are booked (lifted & shifted from Jan 2021) Harmony of the Seas Jan 16 2022.
I hope it’s a go, but I worry what restrictions they will have onboard, such as masks.


----------



## southernhive

Wearing a mask would be...my 10th post. whew. finally.


----------



## hdrolfe

I moved my Harmony December cruise to March 2022, same ship and itinerary, but my son will be able to be vaccinated. Also booked a 4-night on Indy before the Harmony, just because  We'll have to find something to do in Port Canaveral area for two days between the cruises, but at this point just being at a hotel, not having to cook or clean myself, I'll be happy! Looking forward to comparing Indy to Freedom (which we sailed twice before it was updated) and trying Harmony!


----------



## LSUfan4444

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> I worry what restrictions they will have onboard, such as masks.




The restrictions will largely depend on your vaccination status. Those who provide proof of vaccination will have a much different experience than those who do not.


----------



## Frozen2014

We are completely confused of what to do.  We have Anthem booked in December but of course that is only if it returns to the States.  Things are looking more promising now though for that.  We also booked Mariner for December as that one is starting up in August so we know it will be running. Or we may drop those and go to an all inclusive in Mexico.  We need to decide by end of Sept (i.e. final payment date) and don't know what to do.

And if we pick a land vacation for Dec, then next cruise is March 2022 on Anthem.


----------



## CM Dad

Frozen2014 said:


> We are completely confused of what to do. We have Anthem booked in December but of course that is only if it returns to the States. Things are looking more promising now though for that. We also booked Mariner for December as that one is starting up in August so we know it will be running. Or we may drop those and go to an all inclusive in Mexico. We need to decide by end of Sept (i.e. final payment date) and don't know what to do.


My wife and I are going on our first non-Disney cruise on the Anthem in December as well.  You must be going later in the month, since our final payment date is the end of August


----------



## Frozen2014

CM Dad said:


> My wife and I are going on our first non-Disney cruise on the Anthem in December as well.  You must be going later in the month, since our final payment date is the end of August


Correct.  Our cruise is over xmas with our kids. Just need to decide if we feel Anthem will return to the US as scheduled as we'll end up losing money if we pay it out and it doesn't run (and lose a much needed vacation). We're all  vaccinated though (or will be very soon) and US / Canada border looks better so things are looking up.  (Plus fact that Oasis is starting in NJ is a good sign too)


----------



## Denise W

We are booked on Anthem in January out of Bayonne.
Denise


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

I have a B2B2B booked on Odyssey of the Seas - 8/22, 8/28 & 9/5. Can't wait!


----------



## choirbird

I just realized Dreams does RCCL! Wondering if I should/can give Makayla my cruise reservation…

We booked our honeymoon, shockingly not to WDW, but for Alaska on Ovation of the Seas next August (19-26, 2022)! It will be my 8th cruise, but first on Royal Caribbean (and first in a while - ships got way bigger!!) and my future husband’s first! Excited!


----------



## atricks

Big health requirement change today.  Covid Test required for everyone 3 days or less before the cruise.  (Probably from the fact 2 vaccinated folks on the Celebrity Edge tested positive on board when they went to the sick bay with "colds")


----------



## OKW Lover

choirbird said:


> I just realized Dreams does RCCL! Wondering if I should/can give Makayla my cruise reservation…


Yes, Dreams does RCCL.  You might want to contact Makayla to ask about transferring to her.  IIRC, There are some restrictions.


----------



## hdrolfe

atricks said:


> Big health requirement change today.  Covid Test required for everyone 3 days or less before the cruise.  (Probably from the fact 2 vaccinated folks on the Celebrity Edge tested positive on board when they went to the sick bay with "colds")
> View attachment 593131



Seems to be for cruises 5 nights or longer (so 3 and 4 nights it's not required). So far any way.


----------



## Meriweather

Aug 16!! Can't wait

And just found out our March 2022 cruise to Southern Caribbean has been cancelled


----------



## starvenger

At this point I'm thinking that it's best to cancel my December cruise. There's just so much volatility going on that even if things work out for Canadians wanting to cruise out of the US, it will be completely stressful getting there. And I really don't need that when planning a vacation.


----------



## OKW Lover

Not sailing until 10/31 but completed checkin on line today!


----------



## Frozen2014

starvenger said:


> At this point I'm thinking that it's best to cancel my December cruise. There's just so much volatility going on that even if things work out for Canadians wanting to cruise out of the US, it will be completely stressful getting there. And I really don't need that when planning a vacation.


Also Canadian ....but not giving up on our December Anthem cruise just yet.  Family is all vaccinated.  We also have the flexibility of driving (even though a long drive) or flying.  The biggest fear though is if we test positive and have issues getting back.


----------



## Dizney Lover

We are booked on B2B cruises on the Harmony for April 10, 2022.  We can't wait!  We love the Harmony!


----------



## LSUfan4444

Well..looks like I need to update this thread as we got selected to be test cruisers on Mariner this Wednesday.

So now, as of yesterday, out next cruise leaves in 3 days


----------



## Frozen2014

LSUfan4444 said:


> Well..looks like I need to update this thread as we got selected to be test cruisers on Mariner this Wednesday.
> 
> So now, as of yesterday, out next cruise leaves in 3 days


That's awesome.  Would love to hear about your experience.  Have a great time!  It's so nice to see cruises starting up again.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Frozen2014 said:


> That's awesome.  Would love to hear about your experience.  Have a great time!  It's so nice to see cruises starting up again.



I think I am going to start a thread documenting the process...it's less than 24 hours old but figured it would be worth noting for those interested


----------



## starvenger

Well, the cancellation is done. Since we haven't reached the pay in full date the process was easy peasy. Called at 9am, spoke with an agent right away and got our deposits refunded. Only hiccup was getting my wife to confirm my cancellation of the connecting stateroom that was under her name. Outside of that, no issues.

I now have no idea when my next cruise will be, but I'm looking up All-Inclusives for the winter.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Just paid in full for our cruise 120 days from now. 
It took 4 calls to get them to process our credit correctly, but it's done and we're looking forward to our first Royal Caribbean cruise!


----------



## Meriweather

heading to the airport in 10 minutes.
Cruising Alaska starting today


----------



## Meriweather

Didn't happen. We had to cancel at the airport. 
Our flight kept running later and later.
So we are home and sad.
Talked to Royal......and they said the ship doors closed at 3:30. We couldn't make it so cancelled.
Luckily I bought insurance.
Trying now to cancel the shore excursions.


----------



## Frozen2014

Meriweather said:


> Didn't happen. We had to cancel at the airport.
> Our flight kept running later and later.
> So we are home and sad.
> Talked to Royal......and they said the ship doors closed at 3:30. We couldn't make it so cancelled.
> Luckily I bought insurance.
> Trying now to cancel the shore excursions.


Am so very sorry.  Can only imagine your disappointment.


----------



## Meriweather

Frozen2014 said:


> Am so very sorry.  Can only imagine your disappointment.


----------



## starvenger

Meriweather said:


> Didn't happen. We had to cancel at the airport.
> Our flight kept running later and later.
> So we are home and sad.
> Talked to Royal......and they said the ship doors closed at 3:30. We couldn't make it so cancelled.
> Luckily I bought insurance.
> Trying now to cancel the shore excursions.


Sorry to hear that.

I think that at this point in time, we are all going to have to consider budgeting an extra day to travel for a cruise (which may mean we book shorter cruises). I don't think it was absolutely necessary in the past, but it seems like things are too volatile now to risk it.


----------



## Masonmj84

We're loyal DCL cruisers who just booked our first ever RCCL cruise (Alaska - summer 2022).  The difference in price was just too much to justify DCL (around $15K for DCL versus around $5K for RCCL for a verandah stateroom for a family of 4 - as much as we love DCL, I just can't imagine how it can be worth roughly 3X as much as RCCL).  

My wife is concerned it will be a letdown after DCL (the only line we've ever cruised).  She especially doesn't like the idea of a Casino onboard and, along those lines, is concerned that RCCL won't be as family friendly.

For me, the most important part of a cruise is the food so I'm interested in how RCCL compares to DCL on that score.


----------



## OKW Lover

Masonmj84 said:


> We're loyal DCL cruisers who just booked our first ever RCCL cruise (Alaska - summer 2022).  The difference in price was just too much to justify DCL (around $15K for DCL versus around $5K for RCCL for a verandah stateroom for a family of 4 - as much as we love DCL, I just can't imagine how it can be worth roughly 3X as much as RCCL).
> 
> My wife is concerned it will be a letdown after DCL (the only line we've ever cruised).  She especially doesn't like the idea of a Casino onboard and, along those lines, is concerned that RCCL won't be as family friendly.
> 
> For me, the most important part of a cruise is the food so I'm interested in how RCCL compares to DCL on that score.


We've long ago decided that DCL is not worth the premium for similar cruises.  We sail in suites on RCL for significantly less than concierge on Disney.  

Addressing your wife's concerns:​The casino on board need not have any impact at all on your cruise.  If you don't want to gamble, just don't go there.​It would be hard for any other line to be as family friendly as DCL.  But you'll find that there will be lots of families on board.  Can you say specifically what constitutes "family friendly" for you?​
As far as food goes on RCL as compared to DCL, they are surprisingly similar.  RCL doesn't have the rotational dining that DCL has, but you'll find more other dining options for an up-charge.  You can also pick your own dining time (RCL calls it My Time Dining) rather than being forced into an early/late seating time.  

Now, having said all that we still enjoy DCL occasionally.  We are booked on two Wish cruises next year.


----------



## Denise W

We first cruised with Disney in 1998 on Magic, and did about 8 more DCL cruises over the years. We now cruise RCL (or Celebrity) and don’t miss DCL at all. I think the food on RCL is better than DCL and the variety of ships and ports are much better. We have done 9 RCL cruises and have 3 more booked.


----------



## starvenger

Masonmj84 said:


> We're loyal DCL cruisers who just booked our first ever RCCL cruise (Alaska - summer 2022).  The difference in price was just too much to justify DCL (around $15K for DCL versus around $5K for RCCL for a verandah stateroom for a family of 4 - as much as we love DCL, I just can't imagine how it can be worth roughly 3X as much as RCCL).
> 
> My wife is concerned it will be a letdown after DCL (the only line we've ever cruised).  She especially doesn't like the idea of a Casino onboard and, along those lines, is concerned that RCCL won't be as family friendly.
> 
> For me, the most important part of a cruise is the food so I'm interested in how RCCL compares to DCL on that score.


I feel like Royal is family friendly, but compared to DCL there is certainly more that caters to adults, so the balance may feel off in that respect.

Casino should be easy to avoid if you're not looking to go there. That is one of the major smoking areas though, and if you're nearby you will likely smell the cigarettes.

Food is always subjective. I might love something, but it may not be your cup of tea. And something you loved on one cruise may be mediocre on that same ship one year later. So I think I might start asking the waiters to tell me what they DON'T recommend that night, as they'll have a better idea of what isn't great. As for the experience... if you love the gimmicks involved in rotational dining you'll find the "classic" cruise dining experience to be a bit boring. No real way around that.

Oh, and if you're into decorating your stateroom door - go for it! You won't find anything as over the top as on DCL, but it's your vacation, and you're more than entitled to have some fun with it.


----------



## TiggerTrigger

Kind of freaking out...just booked our first cruise... *EVER*!

Booked July 24, 2022 on the Harmony. I'm really hoping I don't regret my choices. My husband initially wanted me to just book a stay at the Atlantis in the Bahamas, but the kids wanted Universal and I like to be on the move. It seemed like the best ship and itinerary option for our range of doable dates. I've always avoided cruising because I get a bit claustrophobic, but rather than cram the four of us into one room, I opted for connecting rooms. I figure extra space, two bathrooms, as well as some privacy will add to our enjoyment factor. I was so tempted to book a balcony, but I still can't shake my irrational fears with the kids doing something stupid, so I selected ocean view rooms...which will hopefully be less worrisome for me. I have to wait on our kids school camp and travel ball tournament schedules, but we'll also be spending a few days at Universal either before or after the cruise.

My parents are avid cruisers (not just Royal), but they are Pinnacle Club level on Royal Caribbean. It should be interesting, since they will probably be joining us...so, we'll be nothing and they'll have all kinds of access and priority to everything


----------



## starvenger

TiggerTrigger said:


> Kind of freaking out...just booked our first cruise... *EVER*!
> 
> Booked July 24, 2022 on the Harmony. I'm really hoping I don't regret my choices. My husband initially wanted me to just book a stay at the Atlantis in the Bahamas, but the kids wanted Universal and I like to be on the move. It seemed like the best ship and itinerary option for our range of doable dates. I've always avoided cruising because I get a bit claustrophobic, but rather than cram the four of us into one room, I opted for connecting rooms. I figure extra space, two bathrooms, as well as some privacy will add to our enjoyment factor. I was so tempted to book a balcony, but I still can't shake my irrational fears with the kids doing something stupid, so I selected ocean view rooms...which will hopefully be less worrisome for me. I have to wait on our kids school camp and travel ball tournament schedules, but we'll also be spending a few days at Universal either before or after the cruise.
> 
> My parents are avid cruisers (not just Royal), but they are Pinnacle Club level on Royal Caribbean. It should be interesting, since they will probably be joining us...so, we'll be nothing and they'll have all kinds of access and priority to everything


OK, so if you like to be on the move, Harmony will be ok for you. Just remember to move at resort speed, not theme park speed. One of my biggest rookie mistakes was rushing around a cruise ship trying to do... stuff. 

Connecting rooms is a good call. There's a chance that you may not use the rooms much (since there's no balcony) but you'll appreciate the space (and 2nd bathroom) when you are in there.


----------



## Dug720

Feb 20, 2022 - Anthem of the Seas out of Cape Liberty, NJ. The first time I'll be able to take a 30-ish minute train ride and Lyft to the port!!!


----------



## NancyIL

I first posted on this thread in March 2020. Needless to say, all of my 2020 cruises were cancelled, as well as several that had been booked for 2021.  I’m content to wait until 2022 to cruise on Voyager (Sept. Transatlantic) and Brilliance (October Adriatic), as well as a May 2022 cruise on Holland America.


----------



## ksdaveb2003

My next (first) Royal cruise is Nov. 12th out of Canaveral on the Independence.  My actual next cruise is this coming Friday out of Miami on the MSC Meraviglia in their Yacht Club.  This will be my first non-NCL cruise ever.  It will be an interesting comparison.


----------



## tinatark

Symphony of the Seas this Saturday, Sept 25th out of Miami!  Flying to Miami on Thursday... it's been toooo long!


----------



## atricks

The Odyssey of the Seas Sept 5th cruise went great, I love the 1/3 capacity, never felt crowded.   Went well enough I booked March 11 (second cruise ever for Wonder), when I heard Wonder of the Seas was going to Ft. Lauderdale instead of China.


----------



## Amunet

February 8th 2022 Mariner of the Seas. Funny enough, I sailed RCI back when H1N1 broke out, we were like the second sailing into Mexico afterwards. Also, sailed the same ship back then but that was when the ship was brand new, definitely has had more updates since then.
Looking forward to experiencing RCI's private island


----------



## DizneyNutz

Amunet said:


> February 8th 2022 Mariner of the Seas. Funny enough, I sailed RCI back when H1N1 broke out, we were like the second sailing into Mexico afterwards. Also, sailed the same ship back then but that was when the ship was brand new, definitely has had more updates since then.
> Looking forward to experiencing RCI's private island


CoCo Cay is Awesome!


----------



## vanessa_1104

A quick weekend trip to the Bahamas the first weekend in November! Looking forward to our day at Coco Cay!


----------



## Alexle2007

Explorer of the Seas out of San Juan, PR on Dec 19, 2021. I got a terrific rate on a guaranteed suite.


----------



## OKW Lover

Our next cruise is 10/31/21.  Coming up quick!  Even better, the price went down today so my TA was able to convert the difference to an on board credit.


----------



## rusbytammy

Radiance of the Seas  July 22 Seward, Alaska Southbound.


----------



## Meriweather

June 13......Alaska on Quantum


----------



## OKW Lover

OKW Lover said:


> Our next cruise is 10/31/21.  Coming up quick!  Even better, the price went down today so my TA was able to convert the difference to an on board credit.


That cruise has come and gone - it was great.  
So, my next RCL cruise is not until early April on the Harmony.


----------



## DizneyNutz

OKW Lover said:


> That cruise has come and gone - it was great.
> So, my next RCL cruise is not until early April on the Harmony.


We just got off the Harmony Nov.28th from our Thanksgiving Cruise. We had a great time. now counting down to the Inaugural of the Wonder in March. Happy Cruising.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

3 days! Excited but trying not to get my hopes up too much. (first time with RC and really want to like it)


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Got back yesterday from my first cruise with Royal Caribbean. We were overall pleased and will sail with them again. Great service, good food, entertainment was a hit or miss (that's better than others we've been on besides DCL), and we enjoyed Coco Cay.


----------



## trip

Our (first and the third attempt) Royal cruise is on January 31, 2022 out of Canaveral on the Independence.  Fingers are crossed!


----------



## BlueBayou

March 4th "Adventure of the Seas" - quick trip to Costa Maya and Cozumel On 3/4/22. Our third RCL cruise.


----------



## hdrolfe

Moved my March cruises to May on Oasis in hopes covid will be less of an issue, and so we can drive if needed.


----------



## Denise W

We leave on Sunday on Anthem!


----------



## DizneyNutz

Denise W said:


> We leave on Sunday on Anthem!


If you want to go up in the North Star, you may want to book it as soon as you get on the ship. It has always been free for us in the past, but we have some friends who just cruised on the Odyssey and said that the sea days were free but the port days were a fee to go up? around $23 ea. All the sea days booked up quickly and they ended up having to pay to go up because they had never done it and wanted to experience it. Happy Cruising!


----------



## Denise W

We have cruised on the Anthem 3-4 times already. We have already done North Start and don’t need to do it again. But thanks!


----------



## Evita_W

Navigator of the Seas is March 11 for us. Our first Royal Carribean cruise. We have done Disney several times before.


----------



## spiffgirl101

We moved our April 2022 Transatlantic to April 2023. So over a year still until our cruise


----------



## Spork24

Our first RC Cruise will be on Symphony of the Seas on Dec. 17th.   We've been doing disney for a few years now and decided to try one of the BIG RC ships.


----------



## bnlbebes

Excited to have booked a Christmas Week cruise starting December 26, 2022 with my family of 3 along with three other cabins of extended family. Anthem of the Seas from Cape Liberty. Reached out to Dreams Unlimited twice in efforts to make our reservations through them but never received a response of any kind.


----------



## LSUfan4444

Oasis of the Seas, Feb 27


----------



## DizneyNutz

bnlbebes said:


> Excited to have booked a Christmas Week cruise starting December 26, 2022 with my family of 3 along with three other cabins of extended family. Anthem of the Seas from Cape Liberty. Reached out to Dreams Unlimited twice in efforts to make our reservations through them but never received a response of any kind.


Wish I had known. I would have gladly recommended our Dreams Agent and gave you her contact info. She is GREAT! If you booked yourselves and still within 60 days of booking I believe you can still transfer if interested? Happy Cruising


----------



## CM Dad

DizneyNutz said:


> Wish I had known. I would have gladly recommended our Dreams Agent and gave you her contact info. She is GREAT! If you booked yourselves and still within 60 days of booking I believe you can still transfer if interested? Happy Cruising


It is only 30 days.

https://www.royalcaribbean.com/faq/questions/direct-booking-transfer


----------



## MrsBergs

Hi.  We leave on Saturday Feb 19 for symphony of the seas.


----------



## DizneyNutz

CM Dad said:


> It is only 30 days.
> 
> https://www.royalcaribbean.com/faq/questions/direct-booking-transfer



If interested her contact info is: BethF@dreamsunlimited.com    Just send her a message and explain what happened previously and ask if you can transfer your cruise booking. Happy Cruising


----------



## peacefrogdog

Mariner July 3-9, 2022
Wonder Sept 22-29, 2022


----------



## amwhitaker

May 14th on the Allure.  Anyone else going on this cruise with me?


----------



## Axe

HarmonyOTS - May 29th


----------



## DizneyNutz

Wonder of the Seas Inaugural 10 days!


----------



## MadamG2U

Oasis of the Seas June 17th


----------



## AndreaDanger

Today! Sailing on Independence March 7-11.


----------



## tinkerbellmamma

Harmony of the Seas  July 24 2022!!


----------



## MisKaren1

Radiance of the Seas August 4, 2023
Seward, Alaska Southbound


----------



## Frozen2014

OP here.  Finally got on a cruise.  The ones in my original post didn't happen, but did get on Anthem March 2022.  Amazing cruise!

Next cruise is Oasis March 2023.


----------



## Evita_W

Our next one is June 10 on Navigator and then September 3 on Symphony


----------



## brandelyncon74

We leave May 27th on an Alaska southbound from Seward. Radiance of the Seas.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Saturday, Jewel of the Seas. first cruise since Feb 2020


----------



## WanderlustinFP

Just got off the Anthem last week. 
Up coming cruises: Harmony July 31, 2022 & Oasis June 30th, 2023.


----------



## DnA2010

We are now booked on to Radiance of the Seas, April 29th!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Next RCL cruise is TBA.  We just got off the Harmony yesterday.  While on board we booked a placeholder cruise so we have a year to decide when to sail again.


----------



## shoegal9

Just booked my first Royal Caribbean cruise on Freedom of the Seas on June 3rd.  As new Florida residents we are so excited to be able to drive a couple hours to Miami and cruise for the weekend!


----------



## frank808

Navigator of the Seas Sept 2-12 and Oct 17-21, 2022.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

got off Jewel of the Seas Sunday, booked Harmony next year


----------



## tidefan

Independence in a few weeks.  We will see how it goes...


----------



## KNovacovschi

We booked our first cruise ever on The Independence of the Seas for July 18-22. I’m not really sure what to expect or do but hoping to fall in love with cruising and hoping my husband does so I can convince him to do a DCL one.


----------



## Frozen2014

tidefan said:


> Independence in a few weeks.  We will see how it goes...





KNovacovschi said:


> We booked our first cruise ever on The Independence of the Seas for July 18-22. I’m not really sure what to expect or do but hoping to fall in love with cruising and hoping my husband does so I can convince him to do a DCL one.


Independence is great.  Don't miss Grease if you like theatre.

Our next isn't until next March on Oasis, but love the anticipation.

(Disney World in August so that's our next big trip)


----------



## hdrolfe

We are on Oasis in 13 days... as my son says, it feels so close and yet so far away  We haven't been on Oasis class before, Freedom was the biggest. We are super excited.


----------



## mills10

In the last week we booked our first two cruises with Royal. The first is to Alaska in June of 23 on the Quantum with the kids.  The second will be adults only with two other couples out of Barbados in Feb of 24 on the Jewel.  Super excited for both of them but especially the adults only one.  When we were younger the me and the other two husbands all lived in the Southern Caribbean together for 2 years and all but one of the ports on the itinerary are places we lived.  We are excited to take our wives back and show them around!


----------



## tidefan

Just off Indy.  Didn’t love it at all.  Food was less than good.  Not a lot of options unless you want to pay upcharge.  Johnny Rockets was $14.15 per person…

On the good side, CD is very good, we got the “concert” version of Grease, but enjoyed it, and the ice show was good.  Coco Cay was excellent (food is much better on the island than on the ship, IMHO).


----------



## Meriweather

June 13, Alaska on Quantum
Sept 19  Alaska on Quantum
Sept (I think the first), 2023 Alaska on Ovation


----------



## bobbiwoz

QUANTUM OF THE SEAS
24 JUL 2023


----------



## our two princesses

September 23rd Independence


----------



## Denise W

July 15 Oasis
January 13  Anthem


----------



## JBelle19

July 15 2023 Voyager
DH says if we love it we can book a cruise to Alaska while on board


----------



## wweazel

January 13, 2023 Liberty! holiday weekend CocoCay


----------



## Kathy K

Trying the Ovation Hawaii to Vancouver May 2023, first non Disney in awhile.


----------



## Stefne

My husband and I have booked our first cruise to celebrate our 20th anniversary.  We will be sailing on Serenade of the Seas out of Tampa on October 20, 2022 for a 5 night cruise.


----------



## DizneyNutz

Kathy K said:


> Trying the Ovation Hawaii to Vancouver May 2023, first non Disney in awhile.


We recommend the Butchart Gardens in Victoria. They are awesome! Happy Cruising


----------



## FF/MEDIC MEL

Sept. 17, 2022, Symphony of the Seas, Western Caribbean followed by 3 nights at WDW to visit our DD in the DCP.


----------



## OldPyrate

Sep 3, 2022, Explorer of the Seas 8N Southern Caribbean.  It's our first RC cruise.


----------



## DVC-Don

January 26, 2023 out of Tampa.


----------



## TorontoGirl

Sep 23 2022 - Harmony

2nd time on this ship (and RCCL) - went back in 2019 on similar cruise.


----------



## Meriweather

We're boarding Quantum today....headed to Alaska!!!


----------



## Wreckem

Originally my plan was to be on back 2 back Alaska cruises that would have started yesterday. These were the final remnants of a series of moved cruises during Covid. However, we decided to cancel them under cruise with confidence back in the spring to do a land based Europe trip starting tomorrow. We are on a flight to Finland tomorrow to begin a fifteen day European trip across three countries.


Rebooking those two Alaskan cruises, we have an 8 day on Odyessy over Thanksgiving week this year. We also have 7 day on Wonder for Christmas(CoCo Cay on Christmas Day). Will be the first time on the newest and biggest ships. We have only been on Radiance, Voyager and Freedom class ships.

The Christmas cruise will be sandwiched between a stay at Wilderness Lodge and a stay at Riveria.

Next summer we will be on Symphony and inter-porting out of Rome. We are doing Venice before and Rome after. We are thinking about possibly doing a last minute cruise out of Galveston for spring break to hit D+ before the Rome cruise but haven’t decided yet.


----------



## Frozen2014

A 4 night on Liberty of the Seas in December (just DH and I for this one)


----------



## LSUfan4444

Freshly booked....Adventure of the Seas for a 5 night Western sailing from Galveston on December 3


----------



## tinkattitude!

November 20-27 Allure of the Seas - Turkey day cruise!


----------



## Susan2771

Just booked 7 night Greek Isles on Explorer Of The Seas,  August 2023.  This is our 4th RCI cruise.


----------



## cutigerlady

We had so much fun on the Mariner of the Seas in December 2019, that we booked the Christmas cruise again for this year.  Two inside staterooms again to make the holiday surcharge pricing more palatable.


----------



## Evita_W

September 3rd, Symphony of the Seas


----------



## chimo2u

45 day countdown! October 9-16, 2022 First STAR class cruise, Harmony of the seas 2 bedroom Aqua Theatre suite with our adult boys! (26/30) Can't wait for this family trip, it's been over 3 yrs in the making. We usually (hubby and I) sail DCL concierge, but this time with the boys joining us, we thought there's more for them to do on RCCL. We are taking a short trip to YC at WDW 3 nights prior to the cruise to do MNSSHP and EPCOT/DHS.... then after we disembark, we are headed to Universal for 4 nights. Interested to see how this post Covid travel / park trip will be, but we are hopeful for our much needed getaway


----------



## OKW Lover

Wonder of the Seas September 2023.  Booked while on board the Harmony's 9/4/22 sailing.


----------



## pangyal

chimo2u said:


> 45 day countdown! October 9-16, 2022 First STAR class cruise, Harmony of the seas 2 bedroom Aqua Theatre suite with our adult boys! (26/30) Can't wait for this family trip, it's been over 3 yrs in the making. We usually (hubby and I) sail DCL concierge, but this time with the boys joining us, we thought there's more for them to do on RCCL. We are taking a short trip to YC at WDW 3 nights prior to the cruise to do MNSSHP and EPCOT/DHS.... then after we disembark, we are headed to Universal for 4 nights. Interested to see how this post Covid travel / park trip will be, but we are hopeful for our much needed getaway


You will LOVE that room. We had it on Oasis and have it booked on Harmony for 2023 and for 2024. It’s a fantastic experience from start to finish!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We decided on the Coastal Cruise out of Baltimore.  February 23, 2023. 159 days from today!


----------



## Meriweather

We cruise Monday!! Alaska.
This cruise has been a challenge.....so many changes, lots of excursion cancellations.
But we'll enjoy it, as always


----------



## moremouse

10/30 on Harmony


----------



## Bibbidi_Boo

Our first RCI cruise is in June on the independence of the seas. My daughter will be dancing with her studio while on board in the theater!


----------



## Denise W

We just cruised last week on Oasis. Our next cruise is in January on Anthem, then in February on Celebrity Beyond.


----------



## DCLMP

Odyssey of the seas Holyland cruise in May. I've done one Royal Caribbean cruise on Allure and didn't really care for it, but this one is for the itinerary. Disney's European itineraries are currently kind of meh.


----------



## Wendy1985

Booking on freedom June 15 I have not cruised at all sense 2011 be prepared for lots of questions from me


----------



## Alexsandra

First cruise ever for my family booked for Feb 26 2023 to March 4th, 6 day Caribbean cruise on Harmony of the Sea.


----------



## peacefrogdog

Freedom of the Seas Dec 26-30


----------



## tltay2005

Wonder, June 2023.  This is the third FCC booking from our June 2020 Covid cancelled cruise.  I am feeling pretty confident that the third time is a charm and we will be sailing.


----------



## PrincessBelle39

24 November 2022 Quantum of the Seas Ex Brisbane.  Getting excited now.  Only 23 days to go.


----------



## CynBeth

Enchantment of the Seas 7/3/22 out of Barcelona to Rome for 7 days but we are flying in a few days early and staying a little over.  We were supposed to go on a similar cruise in summer 2020.  We used credit as well and owe a little bit.  This will be our 4th with RC and did one on NCL. I forget how long ago our last one was.  We had credit with the airline and owed some as well.


----------



## gometros

Alexsandra said:


> First cruise ever for my family booked for Feb 26 2023 to March 4th, 6 day Caribbean cruise on Harmony of the Sea.



We'll be getting off as you get on. February 18 Southern Caribbean.


----------



## Alexsandra

gometros said:


> We'll be getting off as you get on. February 18 Southern Caribbean.


Cool! Have a wonderful time


----------



## Hey it's Kris

Mariner July 7, 8 night Eastern Caribbean. My first time cruising with Royal


----------



## Debbie Jean

CynBeth said:


> Enchantment of the Seas 7/3/22 out of Barcelona to Rome for 7 days but we are flying in a few days early and staying a little over.  We were supposed to go on a similar cruise in summer 2020.  We used credit as well and owe a little bit.  This will be our 4th with RC and did one on NCL. I forget how long ago our last one was.  We had credit with the airline and owed some as well.



Symphony of the Seas 7 days Barcelona/Rome 4/23/23 with DD and her SO. My first cruise ever!


----------



## CynBeth

Debbie Jean said:


> Symphony of the Seas 7 days Barcelona/Rome 4/23/23 with DD and her SO. My first cruise ever!


Are you coming in a day or 2 early and staying a little after?  I don’t know if you saw there are deals for the drink and internet packages. Shore excursions are popping up too I have even seen some for mine.


----------



## Debbie Jean

CynBeth said:


> Are you coming in a day or 2 early and staying a little after?  I don’t know if you saw there are deals for the drink and internet packages. Shore excursions are popping up too I have even seen some for mine.


We are actually arriving 4 days early since that’s what DD and her SO wanted. Booked 1 day on return so we aren’t trying to run from the boat to the airport. 

I have some mobility challenges so already booked my excursions… pleased to see many choices that are accessible. DD and SO can choose more ambitious ones since I’m perfectly happy to be on my own. 

Black Friday prices are great… most of the excursions I booked were 15-30% reduced! We booked the 3 dinner add on, something they said was worth it… they did a Caribbean cruise last summer on Symphony. 

Still thinking about drinks and internet… great Black Friday pricing!

My very first cruise so I’m super excited!


----------



## CynBeth

Debbie Jean said:


> We are actually arriving 4 days early since that’s what DD and her SO wanted. Booked 1 day on return so we aren’t trying to run from the boat to the airport.
> 
> I have some mobility challenges so already booked my excursions… pleased to see many choices that are accessible. DD and SO can choose more ambitious ones since I’m perfectly happy to be on my own.
> 
> Black Friday prices are great… most of the excursions I booked were 15-30% reduced! We booked the 3 dinner add on, something they said was worth it… they did a Caribbean cruise last summer on Symphony.
> 
> Still thinking about drinks and internet… great Black Friday pricing!
> 
> My very first cruise so I’m super excited!


Cruising is great! Barcelona looks like an amazing city. I wish I could have more time there than a day and a half but with work I can only be gone 2 weeks total and we wanted to spend a few days in Venice and Rome after the cruise so we figured the time we will hopefully have before is better than nothing. It is nice to see they are offering accessible options for excursions so you can enjoy the way you need to. My DM’s stamina has decreased over the last few years she is not in a wheelchair but we need ones that are not too strenuous.  I booked the refreshment drink package during the Halloween sale and the internet package a few weeks ago.  It went down by a few dollars during this BF sale but figured I still paid a good price don’t want to cancel and rebook.  We might book a few of our excursions now but want to see if more are released for some of the cities.


----------



## Debbie Jean

CynBeth said:


> Cruising is great! Barcelona looks like an amazing city. I wish I could have more time there than a day and a half but with work I can only be gone 2 weeks total and we wanted to spend a few days in Venice and Rome after the cruise so we figured the time we will hopefully have before is better than nothing. It is nice to see they are offering accessible options for excursions so you can enjoy the way you need to. My DM’s stamina has decreased over the last few years she is not in a wheelchair but we need ones that are not too strenuous.  I booked the refreshment drink package during the Halloween sale and the internet package a few weeks ago.  It went down by a few dollars during this BF sale but figured I still paid a good price don’t want to cancel and rebook.  We might book a few of our excursions now but want to see if more are released for some of the cities.


I’m not in a wheelchair either but at my age with bilateral knee replacements I totally understand DM’s challenges. I booked a few accessible excursions because the activity level is mild and  any walking is limited.

Happy planning! I think that’s half the fun lol


----------



## CynBeth

Debbie Jean said:


> I’m not in a wheelchair either but at my age with bilateral knee replacements I totally understand DM’s challenges. I booked a few accessible excursions because the activity level is mild and  any walking is limited.
> 
> Happy planning! I think that’s half the fun lol


I completely agree.  I am the one who plans our trips no matter where we go and always enjoy it.  I ended up booking 2 excursions the Aix on your own and Monaco on your own. We might for Genoa not book through RC it seems most of what they show so far would be to much for her and noticed they have a hop on hop off bus.  We are hoping more things become available for Portofino.  We want to do a private tour for Pisa/Florence as 2 of us want to climb the Leaning Tower and see some of Florence.


----------



## OKW Lover

CynBeth said:


> We want to do a private tour for Pisa/Florence as 2 of us want to climb the Leaning Tower and see some of Florence.


Florence is a beautiful city.  Be sure to climb the tower there.  

Pisa is amazing, but it's a one trick pony.  Once you look at the tower (fun pictures) there is only a group of shops and you are done.


----------

